# Catnip?



## nogud247 (Aug 16, 2015)

So my daughter "jokingly" said I need to make a catnip soap for her friend with several cats. Then j found this.....


Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## JayJay (Aug 16, 2015)

nogud247 said:


> So my daughter "jokingly" said I need to make a catnip soap for her friend with several cats. Then j found this.....View attachment 15917
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I?



You should TOTALLY do it. I would HP and then superfat with it so that it doesn't get consumed by the lye. 

If it worked you could be sitting on a gold mine!


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 16, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too! I cannot imagine the cats not loving it and the attention gained would be neat.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

Catnip is usually used for insect repellent...supposedly 10x better than DEET

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/catnip-essential-oil.html


----------



## lsg (Aug 16, 2015)

Be careful making soap for cats and dogs as their skin pH differs from that of a human.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 16, 2015)

The way I read it I thought she was making soap for the _friend_ with the cats! Not the cats themselves. Now that I read it again I'm not sure though!


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 16, 2015)

It's for a human not the pets. It's only for them in the regard that they enjoy the smell like crazy. I'm a guy btw. Not that it matters.

Thank you for that link. I think it settles it. I will try this out for home use only and if by Christmas it's still safe I'll give some to her. Maybe mix of with eucalyptus.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh my, I'm very sorry about using a female pronoun on you. I'm usually very good about using he/she. Again, I'm sorry!


----------



## Jstar (Aug 16, 2015)

Let us know how it goes..I made some Citronella soap one time and it didn't really help with repelling mosquitoes {we have them BAD out here in the woods..little narrow faced  %$#@$%^ 's...LOL..can you tell I HATE mosquitoes?}

Anywayzzzzz..from the website, it also helps with other things..maybe a calming bar for restful sleep..

*Properties & Benefits:* Has anti-spasmodic,  astringent, insecticidal, and sedative properties. Is reported to be  beneficial for insomnia, muscle aches, nervous tension, and  stress-related conditions.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 16, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Oh my, I'm very sorry about using a female pronoun on you. I'm usually very good about using he/she. Again, I'm sorry!



Seriously I don't mind at all. Doesn't bother me in the least. 



Jstar said:


> Let us know how it goes..I made some Citronella soap one time and it didn't really help with repelling mosquitoes {we have them BAD out here in the woods..little narrow faced  %$#@$%^ 's...LOL..can you tell I HATE mosquitoes?}
> 
> Anywayzzzzz..from the website, it also helps with other things..maybe a calming bar for restful sleep..
> 
> *Properties & Benefits:* Has anti-spasmodic,  astringent, insecticidal, and sedative properties. Is reported to be  beneficial for insomnia, muscle aches, nervous tension, and  stress-related conditions.




That is the exact reason I'm going to make it. They all seem like perfect reasons to try it. It will be awhile but I will update.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 17, 2015)

Imagine if it was used on cats - trying to bath a cat that is tripping out on catnip..........


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 17, 2015)

If their cats are anything like mine, they won't care about it. But you can always try. 
My cat is a weirdo, catnip never worked on him.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Imagine if it was used on cats - trying to bath a cat that is tripping out on catnip..........




Hard enough to bathe a cat period. Probably more difficult with the catnip high. 


fuzz-juzz said:


> If their cats are anything like mine, they won't care about it. But you can always try.
> 
> My cat is a weirdo, catnip never worked on him.




My cats go nuts. The cat lady friends cats have never had it.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 17, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Let us know how it goes..I made some Citronella soap one time and it didn't really help with repelling mosquitoes {we have them BAD out here in the woods..little narrow faced  %$#@$%^ 's...LOL..can you tell I HATE mosquitoes.



That's terrible.  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  I made a citronella soap and used 1 oz ppo. It works great on the mosquitos here.  In fact, when I found out my stylist was going to Taiwan early this summer, I gave her a bar to take with her.  She did not get any bites.  However, her traveling companion did--the very first night.  After that, they both used the soap and neither of them got any bites the rest of the trip.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 17, 2015)

Idk..maybe I didnt use enough or the citronella wasnt any good..cant remember now where I got it


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 17, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Imagine if it was used on cats - trying to bath a cat that is tripping out on catnip..........



 I must admit I LOLed at this. Most of the cats I've had have never really cared about catnip and the few that have paid it any attention never spazzed our about it, but I've seen some cats just go crazy and it's hilarious!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd feel bad if a catnip loving cat tried to eat some of the soap. Mine like to nibble on the catnip I give them.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I'd feel bad if a catnip loving cat tried to eat some of the soap. Mine like to nibble on the catnip I give them.




That is a valid point for sure. I will include appropriate warnings. Thank you for thinking of this.


----------



## lucky one (Jan 8, 2020)

Does anyone know a safe usage ppo for catnip essential oil? I cannot find any info on it. Thanks. I know this thread is old so hopefully someone can help.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 9, 2020)

lucky one said:


> Does anyone know a safe usage ppo for catnip essential oil? I cannot find any info on it. Thanks. I know this thread is old so hopefully someone can help.



Welcome, Lucky One. Topical use for catnip is 1% to 3%. I use it at 3% in a bug-off blend that I make into a spray, so 3% ppo in soap (aka .5 oz ppo) is perfectly acceptable.


IrishLass


----------

